# Calling GTO Experts, Please Look @ This Goat For Me



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

So I'm stilling a newb when it comes to these cars, but I'm learning. This car here looks like it has some SAP parts on it, by the bumpers & spoiler. How much more is one of these worth compared to a regular GTO? I'm sure the seller has no idea what it is. Thanks!

2005 PONTIAC GTO - LOW LOW MILES 29K - BLACK ON BLACK -


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Seems like a good deal. $3,285 below book for an 05 with 29K. Check her out carefully and if all looks good pull the triger...:cheers BTW - I don't consider myself a GTO expert, not yet anyway...

What happened to the Camero you were going to trade for?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

From what I can tell it has the full sport appearance package. It's pretty rare. 

At 19,900 with 29,000 miles it's a good price for a regular GTO. For the SAP car it's a great price. Maybe 3,000 below what they could get for it. 

I would be cautious as far as a clean carfax and checking it out real good. Otherwise it looks like a steal.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not an expert by no means either but it seems to look good.
I would take it for a test drive and if possible take it to a machanic to have him look it over.

19,000 is a pretty good price, I bought my 05 with 6500 miles on it for 21,000.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The car has the complete SAP on it. The price is not bad either, and if they are asking 19,900 straight up they really mean 17-18,000. Depending on any issues with the car, and everything checks out, you got a pretty nice snag.

For that price, make sure you check it out really good before taking it.

The entire kit when installed would have upped the price about 2,500-3K or so new. Used, the kit isn't bringing any real value unless you remove it and piece it out.

No expert here either.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Seems like a good deal. $3,285 below book for an 05 with 29K. Check her out carefully and if all looks good pull the triger...:cheers
> 
> What happened to the Camero you were going to trade for?


I called the seller, I got him down to $18900 & $17k trade in for my Denali. I owe $19k, so I'd be $2k upside down. Which will get worse if I wait a few weeks. 

The guy with the Camaro hasn't got back to me, he was hoping to do it straight across trade. We left it at $1k plus his car but he had to think about it. It's an awesome ride no doubt. But with the headers & off road y pipe through Borlas it's crazy loud. Louder than my vette with LT's, catted X, and Corsa's. 

I think the GTO is a better deal, plus being able to trade in my truck makes it an easy transaction. I'm gonna give it a week to see if I can sell the Denali privately for atleast my pay off. If not, I might be a goat owner.

:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotcha...Not to sound like a used car dealer, but that Goat my not be around in a week...:confused



SSX/Z06 said:


> I called the seller, I got him down to $18900 & $17k trade in for my Denali. I owe $19k, so I'd be $2k upside down. Which will get worse if I wait a few weeks.
> 
> The guy with the Camaro hasn't got back to me, he was hoping to do it straight across trade. We left it at $1k plus his car but he had to think about it. It's an awesome ride no doubt. But with the headers & off road y pipe through Borlas it's crazy loud. Louder than my vette with LT's, catted X, and Corsa's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

As Judge said, that's a full SAP package. Looks clean and priced right. Get all the warranty repair history known as the GMVIS report (need vin number) at a dealership or join ls1 and request one on this thread...

LS1GTO.com Forums - Need GMVIS report please

Good luck in whatever you decide!
Red.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Gotcha...Not to sound like a used car dealer, but that Goat my not be around in a week...:confused


This is true, it's a small pot lot type dealer in Salinas. I'm off Thursday & Friday, so a week might turn into 3 days! :rofl:


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> As Judge said, that's a full SAP package. Looks clean and priced right. Get all the warranty repair history known as the GMVIS report (need vin number) at a dealership or join ls1 and request one on this thread...
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - Need GMVIS report please
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. :cool

I was told it's a 1 owner car, older guy, original owner worked for a GMC/Pontiac dealership, and bought it from his work when it was new. He put the wheels & aftermarket deck, which is cool cause that's one less thing for me to do. I'll either post up in that thread, or call up the original selling dealer and have them give it to me. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

We are all pulling for ya... Best of luck Man and keep us posted...:cheers

pot lot? I have never heard of that term before, what does it mean?



SSX/Z06 said:


> This is true, it's a small pot lot type dealer in Salinas. I'm off Thursday & Friday, so a week might turn into 3 days! :rofl:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks sharp, Snag the deal quick if everything checks out, and your first mod is Black 06 taillights! (or was it available on 05's too?)


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> We are all pulling for ya... Best of luck Man and keep us posted...:cheers
> 
> pot lot? I have never heard of that term before, what does it mean?


Thanks! To be honest I don't know where pot lot got started. But it refers to smaller independent lots like you might see on El Camino Real, with the streamers & flags like from that movie," Used Cars". 

The seller offered to have it driven to me from Salinas so I can look it over. I might just do that.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Looks sharp, Snag the deal quick if everything checks out, and your first mod is Black 06 taillights! (or was it available on 05's too?)


Oh yes, those are a must. It's been a while since I've had a black car, too bad they don't make GTO's in white cause that would look killer IMO. Some black centered wheels would look :cool too.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

06 only Bro...:cheers



Aramz06 said:


> Looks sharp, Snag the deal quick if everything checks out, and your first mod is Black 06 taillights! (or was it available on 05's too?)


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> 06 only Bro...:cheers


like these?

eBay Motors: 2006 GTO TAIL LIGHTS LAMPS 04 05 06 PONTIAC (item 330234180129 end time May-13-08 18:30:00 PDT)


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

OH yeah!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looking at the car again, I noticed the front license plate is attached with wire ties. This tells me the previous owner cared enough not to have holes drilled in the bumper. I hope it all works out, Nice car great price!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeppers - Those be them...:cheers



SSX/Z06 said:


> like these?
> 
> eBay Motors: 2006 GTO TAIL LIGHTS LAMPS 04 05 06 PONTIAC (item 330234180129 end time May-13-08 18:30:00 PDT)


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good luck...nice looking car from here and I too am a fan of the SAP package...you also have Magnaflow (SAP) exhaust and I see from your link he has the sales brochure...manytimes a sign of an owner who cares...
Bill


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

Well, the guy with the Camaro called me back on Sunday. He said he couldn't come up with the $1k, but he'd still do the deal at a straight across trade. I told him if he put the exhaust back to stock(minus the cat back), I'd do it pending it drove okay and passed smog. He said he'd get the car ready and call we when it was done, which was supposed to be today or tomorrow. In the mean time, I get a call from a guy who wants to buy my Denali outright, no trade. But since I have this deal pending I told him I'd let him know by Thursday if it went through. I'd get atleast $2k in my pocket if I sold the Yukon to the other guy, but I wanted that Camaro. Only 1 of 1000 or so 35th Anniv. Edition 6 Speeds. I just tried to call him to see how it was going, and his cell is disconnected now! :willy: That's not a good sign, I have his mom's house # to try still. I'm sure things are okay, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

What about the Pot Lot dealer that was going to drive over the Goat so you could check her out? Dude - you have quite a few balls in the air right about now... The Camero does sound cool, but this is a GTO forum, just a little bias, only a little though. At least you are not looking at an 84 Mustang SVO, or something along those lines...:willy::willy:



SSX/Z06 said:


> Well, the guy with the Camaro called me back on Sunday. He said he couldn't come up with the $1k, but he'd still do the deal at a straight across trade. I told him if he put the exhaust back to stock(minus the cat back), I'd do it pending it drove okay and passed smog. He said he'd get the car ready and call we when it was done, which was supposed to be today or tomorrow. In the mean time, I get a call from a guy who wants to buy my Denali outright, no trade. But since I have this deal pending I told him I'd let him know by Thursday if it went through. I'd get atleast $2k in my pocket if I sold the Yukon to the other guy, but I wanted that Camaro. Only 1 of 1000 or so 35th Anniv. Edition 6 Speeds. I just tried to call him to see how it was going, and his cell is disconnected now! :willy: That's not a good sign, I have his mom's house # to try still. I'm sure things are okay, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> What about the Pot Lot dealer that was going to drive over the Goat so you could check her out? Dude - you have quite a few balls in the air right about now... The Camero does sound cool, but this is a GTO forum, just a little bias, only a little though. At least you are not looking at an 84 Mustang SVO, or something along those lines...:willy::willy:


Ya, I've got a lot going on but that way I've got a leg or 2 to fall back on if the Camaro deal doesn't go through. I haven't called the lot with the Goat back cause I thought the Camaro was a done deal. If I end up selling the Denali, I'll be calling them up. 

Of course I expect opinions to be a lil biased, just like when guys come on the vette forum and ask," Should I get a Vette or a Cobra?" They get ripped apart usually. I asked what some of the vette guys what they would get, the SS or Goat. The responses were mixed, about 40% Goat. 

In my defense I'll say if it was a regular SS, I'd get the GTO. But since it's a rare model that's why I'm after it. 

I appreciate all the opinions and kind words from this forum. You guys have been a big help.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

You say the Camaro is one of only 1000, 35th anniversary 6 speed Camaro's. I haven't heard all the details, but if it is a 2002, which is the 35th anniversary, there was a bunch more than a 1000 6 speeds. There was a special red with silver stripe package SS Aniversary and if that is what this car is, I'd get in touch with SLP before buying it. 

SLP will be able to tell you everything about the car. How many were made with the option groups it has and what that car should have on it for stock. They will have records as to wether body parts were ordered for the car. You just need the VIN. 

Not knowing the mileage, I'd guess it to be worth 12,000-13,000 if it has over 60,000 miles. If it has 30-60,000 miles 13-16,000. Under 30 but above 15,000 miles and it's worth in the ballpark of 18-20,000. It sounds like it's been molested, so it loses some colector value.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> You say the Camaro is one of only 1000, 35th anniversary 6 speed Camaro's. I haven't heard all the details, but if it is a 2002, which is the 35th anniversary, there was a bunch more than a 1000 6 speeds. There was a special red with silver stripe package SS Aniversary and if that is what this car is, I'd get in touch with SLP before buying it.
> 
> SLP will be able to tell you everything about the car. How many were made with the option groups it has and what that car should have on it for stock. They will have records as to wether body parts were ordered for the car. You just need the VIN.
> 
> Not knowing the mileage, I'd guess it to be worth 12,000-13,000 if it has over 60,000 miles. If it has 30-60,000 miles 13-16,000. Under 30 but above 15,000 miles and it's worth in the ballpark of 18-20,000. It sounds like it's been molested, so it loses some colector value.


Yes all 02's are 35th Anniv. models, but it's the red w/ silver stripe 35th Anniv. Edition that they made around 1k in a 6 speed coupe, from the production #'s I've found on the net. It has 28k miles, pretty low for a 6 year old car. The parts on the car, minus the headers and off road y pipe, are the same offered from SLP. Value wise, it's gonna hold it's value better than my Yukon Denali I can tell you that. I didn't think of contacting SLP, thanks for the idea! :cheers


----------

